

Mail to employees [An attempt to motivate them] - neo_4583

[ If you are atheist please be little forgiving as I believe in GOD ]<p>Hi<p>for some reason I want to tell you things to do if suddenly I disappeared 
- You are a creation of GOD, you are the most amazing creature GOD made, so act like one.
- Raise your head as high as possible and see what GOD made for your.
- You are not what community want, you are what you are, you shape the world with kindness and love, don’t make a problem be always the solution.
- If someone said something you don’t like wait and it will fall if it is not right.
- Don’t talk a lot arguing the obvious or discussing assumption (IT IS WASTE OF TIME)
- We have very limited time in this world, make use of it.
- Have fun when you can.
- Don’t ever let your head be empty.
- When you are going to get married look for someone who respect you and value you, love is crap it always end up with very bad situation.
- If you want expect respect, give respect.
- Life is a race and everyone is moving on, if you want to be remarkable be remarkable of what you do NOT what you can “fake”
- Don’t be afraid to standup and say “I don’t like that”, it is you and you should be always proud of your self
- Each and everyone of you is a leader, leader of hope, push people forward, don’t give up, it takes time, be nice with people.
- When you talk to someone look in the eye, you don’t have something to hide or something scares you.
- “Speaking loud doesn’t make you right”
- Don’t argue, only people was enough time and power do and you don’t have time for this.
- We are in this world to make it better by our action.
- Listen to people because “They say their words and you hear your words”
there is a lot I want to say but this what I can recall
Things for F16Apps
- Make it great place
- It is source of hope, may be not for you but for others.
- We “Egypt” have young graduate with very...
Original post https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@neo_4583&#x2F;f16apps-archives-mail-to-employees-a4598e0b5cf8
======
skorecky
Personally I don't think religion has a palace in things like this. To me it's
not motivating. Your best bet as business is to stay neutral as it's a touchy
subject for a lot of people.

Also what is the reason you feel your team needs to be motivated? Actions
speak louder than words, so if you're trying to fix a team with low moral,
you're better off trying to actually fix the problem.

Just my two cents.

~~~
neo_4583
I agree with you about the religion thing but it is something I can project my
ideas to and this is why I put it here + it is part of the culture in Egypt,
the idea of atheism is not so big here.

About motivating the team, it is just a reminder, I wasn't trying to fix
anything.

